# New Admins!



## Kiko

In addition to Admin and site owner Yungster.

Myself and Jaguar have been promoted to the Admin position so we can keep the forum updated and under control!


----------



## Stahlfeder

Huzzah! Congrats! Does that mean you can do things like changing colours/banners and creating new boards?


----------



## lilspaz68

Congratulations, that is AMAZING...big sigh of relief on everyone's part


----------



## Guest

If you need any help with skin themes/colors, I could probably assist. :0

Congrats on your promotion, Kiko and Jaguar!


----------



## smesyna

Woo hoo!!!


----------



## Zhaneel

About time! Congratulations!


----------



## FamilyRatters2

Congrats Kiko and Jaguar! that is amazing! your doing great!


----------

